# Maeby's Babies



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

For those who missed her Maeby's basic outline is she was sold as a boy to somebody who then realised she was a girl and I picked her up last Wednesday.

Over the last few days she started tennis balling and nesting so I thought it'd be soon. 
I text Mark at lunch time and he said she had had the babies! I asked how many and he said he hadn't looked in but he knew she had because he could smell them :lol:

Sure enough I got home and was immediately struck by the sound of eeping.

Maeby never really got that big so I was expecting around 6.
However:



There's billions of them!!
She went to get a drink and did a rough headcount and got about 15 but they were all squirming underneath each other so it's not accurate.
Nice milk bellies though so well done Maeby!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow that's a big litter! Well done Maeby!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of babies! 

Can't wait to see them as they develop, find out colours etc etc  
What are your plans for them all?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Colours are going to be very odd- I was expecting blacks but some of them have red eyes ???

My plan is to find homes for as many as possible. I may keep one or two but definitely trying to find homes!!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Maltey said:


> Colours are going to be very odd- I was expecting blacks but some of them have red eyes ???
> 
> My plan is to find homes for as many as possible. I may keep one or two but definitely trying to find homes!!


Homes you say? _Me, me, me, me, me!_ Singing:
Do you know what the males were that she was with? Was the little sweetie a pet shop rat? I must have missed her story. You're so great for taking her on  x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What's another 15 more rats maltey. :smilewinkgrin: 

Bless her little soul.
Bet she's nackered after that.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I think pet shop- a lady bought 3 'males' but slowly realised that one of them didn't have the same parts as the other two.....
So I picked her up.

I've text the lady to ask her what colour her boys are but no reply yet. I'd kind of assumed they were black like Maeby but they can't have been. (And one of those boys has to be the father because of the time scale)

And you're more than welcome to have some- there's plenty to go around!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Maltey said:


> I think pet shop- a lady bought 3 'males' but slowly realised that one of them didn't have the same parts as the other two.....
> So I picked her up.
> 
> I've text the lady to ask her what colour her boys are but no reply yet. I'd kind of assumed they were black like Maeby but they can't have been. (And one of those boys has to be the father because of the time scale)
> ...


Don't worry, I'm not going to come and ratnap you're babies 

Aw bless her! She looks like such a beautiful girlie. And as Blade said, what's another 15 really in the long run eyyy? :aureola:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Squuueeeeee they're so cute. Can't wait to see colours.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

We have some roans 
I haven't properly checked them all out yet so not sure on the others but I know we have a couple of roans- I can't wait, I love them


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Some more pictures of the babies





We lost this little fella


It was like he didn't have the instinct to feed. He still didn't have a milk belly by this afternoon and even when I held him right next to Maeby's nipple he didn't know what to do. I tried to feed him some kitten milk but it just wasn't enough. Bye little guy.

In better news, the other 14 are doing fabulously and I saw one yawn today!

A quick sexing tells me we have 8 boys and 6 girls although I wouldn't set that in stone just yet. I always doubt myself!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost one


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Im sorry you lost the baby. I look forward to seeing them as they grow up


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost one. 

The others look like they have nice full milk bellies though. Well done, you are doing a fantastic job, as is Maeby 
Xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh the poor little soul. So sorry. 

Glad the others have nice full milk belly bands.

Oh and my god how long are your nails! I'm a biter worn fakes before for my wedding and they were a blumin nightmare.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha, I guess they do look pretty long! I don't really notice it in real life! 
And yep, the other babies have lovely full milk bellies, Maeby's doing a fantastic job with them


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought I'd cheer myself up from all the heartbreak by playing with the babies 
They're so bloomin cute now- proper little wrigglers and some tail wagglers! Mummy's a tail wagger (yay!) and some of the babies have already inherited her trait!

Today there are 7 boys and 7 girls. No they don't magically change overnight but my opinion does! There's one little baby that's confusing me, one minute it's a he, next it's a she.... I'll check again tomorrow!

We had ears from a couple today 




(Excuse the disgustingness of my nails- been playing with clay all afternoon and it's just soaked in!)


What is this one doing with its bum in the air?!






The 6/7 girls:


And two little cuddlers, aww.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love the photos. Poor wee guy.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

cuteness overload!!

Any chance of dumbos? I have a friend that has dumbos stuck in her head...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sausages


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> cuteness overload!!
> 
> Any chance of dumbos? I have a friend that has dumbos stuck in her head...


Probably- mum is dumbo so there should be a few


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Roan baby!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

they are getting cuter by the day!! :001_tt1:



Maltey said:


> Probably- mum is dumbo so there should be a few


both mothers of my litters were dumbo... yet out of 15 babies between them there wasn't a single dumbo!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, oh dear!
I think some of them do look dumbo though it's difficult to tell right now as they only opened their ears yesterday!
Also, I think the father is mum's brother so he'll probably be dumbo/dumbo carrier.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

They are seriously cute! I would love some rats but wife says no lol (she did let me have some ferrets though so can t complain)


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Baby fix for today:

Mummy being a good girl and feeding her babies




Awww, Mark loves his little babies too


Think I'm in love with this little one. Might be a keeper...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I reckon you've def got some dumbos there!

Gorgeous and that one is def a keeper!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It certainly looks like it doesn't it? I don't want to confirm anything to anyone just yet though incase I get their hopes up!


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww arent they lovely. It looks like there will be some dumbos in there. Maeby is doing a fantastic job. xx


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't remember if I updated here but the official number is 7:7. So we're going to use names from the film 'Seven Brides for Seven Brothers'

Here's my 3 keepers (left to right); Alice, Milly and Dorcas 


Alice and Dorcas:


And sweet little Benjamin


They're growing so quickly and even have little teethies coming through! They're trying to clean themselves too which is quite possibly the sweetest thing I've ever seen :001_wub:


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

OOOHHH they are so sweet and I love the names. 7 brides for 7 brothers is one of my wee Katies favy films( she's 5)


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

I think I'm actually going to die of cute! I love the names too. So sweet!


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Everytime i see a thread about Maeby's babies it gets me singing the Buddy Hollies song 'maybe baby!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

sully said:


> Everytime i see a thread about Maeby's babies it gets me singing the Buddy Hollies song 'maybe baby!


We demand to see a video clip of this occurrence on youtube


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

So I made a real mess of the sexes. I thought I was sure but now they're getting nipples in I can see we just had some very large girls!
Our actual total is now 10 girls, 4 boys. This means our seven brides for seven brothers idea is out the window  Also I now feel stupid for telling everyone we had 7:7 when we didn't! But oh well. Here's our babies, 10 days old! The red-eyed thingies have some strange and pretty markings coming through:



8 of the girls (the ones needing homes  ) 


The 4 boys (all of which have possible homes lined up)


Cannot wait until these little guys open their eyes!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww there lovely.
Looks like you have roans and black berkshires.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep. We also have a black hooded (which isn't in today's photos) and a couple of the light champagney things are hooded.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Eeee they're so big!





Alice is such a little trouble maker already


Eeep, baby pile!


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

WOW!!!! I know i keep saying beautiful...............but they are!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Baby rats are just so totally gorgeous. I just never get fed up watching them grow


----------



## cfearnley (Jun 27, 2013)

Aww I really enjoyed looking through this entire thread and seeing the little rat babies getting bigger! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

We have one little baby eye!!










Also a goofy picture from yesterday:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww how sweet, bless.
All the trouble will start now hehehehe.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Pics 

Some sleepy babies still without eyes (although I must point out this was yesterday and since then I know that the lighter baby at least has eyes, not sure about the black.)



Cleaning her little foot





Runty Milly


But it's ok cos big sis takes care of her



Actually, all the babies are very protective of Milly. They always pile on top and keep her warm 

Sweet little Alice


Adorable Benjamin


I'm actually quite sad Benjamin has a home, I'm a little bit in love with him. He's just so cheeky and he's only 18 days old! So full of personality. Luckily he and his brother are going to a friend so I know they'll be looked after 

Here's the brother he's going to stay with


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my goodness look at milly eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee soooo teeny weeny. Oh she's gorgeous, they all are.
I love the little girl cleaning her footsie. Sweet.

What a beautiful little group of bubas.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

BEEEEEEEautiful babies getting so big already.XXXX


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

4 girls went to their new home today.
Little bit sad but I know they'll have a fantastic home and it's an FR member so I'll get to see pictures and updates 

Look how big the rest are now!


6 weeks old and mum still doesn't get a break


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol I love the pic of mum getting mobbed by her babies.
Very cute.


----------

